# Newbie



## bukoa1 (Jul 19, 2016)

New to this forum but from the very little that I have seen so far it looks pretty good. 

Never been a bodybuilder but was an athlete in high school. That was many years ago. Trying to go down this bodybuilding path as it is something I have dreamed about doing since I was a kid and saw Arnold and Lou. Now that I am at a stage in my life where I am going to do for myself now instead of doing for others I am giving this a full blown 100% total commitment. 

Any and all help is appreciated. 

Thanks
Tony

Sent from my LG-V495 using Tapatalk


----------



## brazey (Jul 19, 2016)

Welcome....


----------

